

Poll HN: Do you ever code while stoned? - eragnew
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TCQ5P2V

======
petercooper
Reminds me of the Hemingway quote: _"Write drunk; edit sober."_

I'd give it a go, if it were legal, but I've coded and written while
_inebriated_ a few times. It worked out great, but I haven't got the stomach
for regular drinking so it's not common. It seems to be a good way to turn
down the inner censor.

------
kenthorvath
Here's the strawpoll version (live results, quantitative option):

<http://strawpoll.me/4231>

------
eragnew
After 10 hours:

708 responses, 269 "Yes" (38.6%), 433 "No" (62.2%), 33 "Other"

I'm surprises SurveyMonkey doesn't show the results. Won't be using them
again. Thanks everyone for participating in this informal poll.

------
uvTwitch
I haven't smoked in several years after doing so consistently and heavily, and
I'm much better off for it. My mind is no longer foggy, slow, and as prone to
needless diversions.

So, no.

------
tribeofone
No. It's horrible. Its like growing wings and immediately locking your brain
into a mental birdcage. Why would you do that to yourself?

------
yen223
Possession of marijuana comes with a mandatory death sentence in my country,
so no.

------
lrm
What exactly would "other" be?

